# Ozzy and Otto Tias 2 sons



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Here are Tias 2 sons I kept from her litter I let her 3rd son go to a loving home.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

:001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:

theres not a whole lot more to say


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm going to have to get my ferret radar out and come a calling on you Keith. I'm in love with those gorgeous boys. OOh how I'd love to give those a cuddle.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> I'm going to have to get my ferret radar out and come a calling on you Keith. I'm in love with those gorgeous boys. OOh how I'd love to give those a cuddle.


awww thanks, Ozzy is hyper he loves playing, but he loves cuddles


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Another of Ozzy he is moulting, hence his legs being thin, but the hair is coming back now.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Do you get many chances to go out and play with them? I can't resist ferret games, they are so hilarious.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> Do you get many chances to go out and play with them? I can't resist ferret games, they are so hilarious.


I play with the daily yeah love spending time with them its my way of chilling out.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Might sound a bit weird but I love sniffing the fur  and love their bellies when they are being tickled.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> Might sound a bit weird but I love sniffing the fur  and love their bellies when they are being tickled.


i know what you mean lol its not wired ozzy play nips while you tickle his belly.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

and here is grandad plug he is the sweetest ferret ever.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Awww how old is grandad Plug?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

he is 3 nearly 4. he is going into winter coat hence him being lighter

ETA : he is Tia's dad


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

They are all so gorgeous, do you own Tias mum? I might need a thread all about Tia and her relatives


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> They are all so gorgeous, do you own Tias mum? I might need a thread all about Tia and her relatives


yeah her picture is on here (Moonshine)


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I think Im in love with Tia and her family , how many family members do you own?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> I think Im in love with Tia and her family , how many family members do you own?


i have 9 of tias babies her mum and dad and her brother.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I think Im in love with Tia and her family , how many family members do you own?


I fell in love with them first, back off Mrs Mod lol


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> i have 9 of tias babies her mum and dad and her brother.


Hmm 13, I could fit 13 ferrets in without my oh noticing, now all I have to do is work out where you live and distract you long enough so I can steal them all, also I have to get there before Lavenderb gets her hands on them


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> I fell in love with them first, back off Mrs Mod lol


Go near MY ferrets and youre banned


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Pmsl you lot crack me up


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Go near MY ferrets and youre banned


at least I won't be homeless with 13 ferrets when your OH finds out


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!

Fingers crossed a black one comes up in our rescue


----------

